# craftsman router problems



## b&v (Feb 16, 2013)

Greetings; I have a 3/4 hp fixed base router that worked fine new, a couple years ago. It has had very little use. Now, when I turn it on it goes up to full rpms then decelerates so low that it wont work on the wood. I checked the bushings & they're fine. Is anyone familiar with this kind of problem?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. So far I have not had the issue with my routers.....


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

b&v said:


> Greetings; I have a 3/4 hp fixed base router that worked fine new, a couple years ago. It has had very little use. Now, when I turn it on it goes up to full rpms then decelerates so low that it wont work on the wood. I checked the bushings & they're fine. Is anyone familiar with this kind of problem?


Sounds like a bad speed control module.


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thats why I quit having Craftsman routers about 20 years ago and started using Bosch . The one I had the bearings got bad and I tried to fix it my self and the bearings were only available at Sears made special for Sears that did it for me . I have not had a problem with Bosch .


----------

